# Just Done My First Cider Brew.



## [email protected] (24/10/11)

Hello there.

ive been floating around the Non Beer forum for a few weeks after having purchased my first brew kit. I've got a Coopers DIY kit and did a swap with one of the guys at work for a cider KnK for my lager tin.

Anyway just bottled 21 bottles of Apple raspberry cider. Did it all per the can instructions but added 2kgs of raspberrys 5 days ago. I bottled 10 using Cottees Apple and Raspberry cordial instead of the sugar and did 2 with the carbonation drops just for shits and giggles... (i doubt these will taste good but im keen to get my head squared around everything)...

Im just wanting some more tips on reusing the yeast.

I think i saw somewhere in here that someone reactivated the yeast in the bottle of the fermenter and did another batch...

I was thinking of going again with a few different flavours but before i crunched some numbers to work out what i needed to just wanted to make sure i wasnt just dreaming about cider and that i actually read it somewhere...

Ive learnt so much more from just reading peoples experiences and recepies but i do feel silly for asking the simple questions..


Waiting for some helpful responses!


----------



## Tanga (24/10/11)

I've done the same and it worked out fine. Welcome to brewing. =)

I think if you can get cheap Apple juice from somewhere you'd be better off using that.


----------



## [email protected] (24/10/11)

So these are my thoughts. Please critique.

2 x 2.4L Berri Apple and Pear (500m walk to the Berri factory so nice and handy)

1 x 1L Golden Circle Guava Nectar.


Ive got about 4L at the bottom of the fermenter that has some raspberry bits still floating around.


Add about 100gms of plain sugar dissolved in 1L of warm water.

Chuck it all in and hope that the yeast still does it thing?

Would i need anything else??

What can i use to boost the SG if its low??


Chloe


----------



## Airgead (25/10/11)

Hi Chloe

Although there is a lot of sugar in that cottees cordial, I'm not sure how fermentable it actually is. Interesting to see how it goes.

If its just kit yeast, I wouldn't bother re-using. After all, you get a new pack with every kit. Re use really only makes sense if you are using something a bit different and expensive (like liquid yeasts). With a kit yeast you risk contaminating your new batch if anything goes wrong, it won't really add anything special and it won't save you any money. Using fancy liquid yeasts which set you back 10 bucks or more a throw, re-use makes sense.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (10/11/11)

there's no such thing as a silly question Chloe, everyone started as a beginner (I'm one too!)


----------



## technoicon (10/11/11)

as said you wouldn't really reuse packet yeast. 

but just to answer the how to reuse yeast.

all i do is get 2 x 600ml coke bottles. clean n sanitize these bottles. then bottle your beer, then you'll be left with the yeast muck on the bottom of the fermenter. put this in the two bottles and keep in the fridge very cold.. but don't freeze.

then when your ready to pitch (add the yeast) your next beer just put one of the bottles in.

there is a bit more to calculating how much yeast to use. but that's a whole other topic


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (17/11/11)

let us know how the cider turns out Chloe, guava...nice.


----------

